# New Walther CCP



## Oppy (Nov 29, 2013)

About 10 days ago I ran across a Walther CCP and, I am embarrassed to say, based on the feel in my hand alone I purchased it. I am never this impulsive and discovered many not-so-stellar reviews and postings on-line later that day. Poor build quality (I did find metal debris and apparent tool markings on my barrel during initial take down), iffy trigger, ftf, fte were just a few of the issues. Some indicated trouble seemed to occur by 60 rounds; ossibly due to heat build up. Below is my review from last Friday:


I took my new CCP to the range today and put 128 rounds thru it. Shot Magtech 115 and Washougal 115 reloads.

Observations:

Recoil:
I had difficulty noticing the advertised lighter recoil and muzzle flip. It seems very comparable to my XD9SC. Not a disappointment to me as that was not a consideration for my purchase.

Trigger:
The trigger does have a long pull and that is fine with me. It's a little gritty but seemed to smooth out a little towards the end. The reset is shockingly long. I expected long and it was. 

Problems:
Of the 128 rounds I had ZERO problems of any kind. It did exactly what my Mak, 92SF and XD9SC do - go boom each time.

Heat:
Yep, the area above the trigger heated up mid way through the 128 rounds. Might be nice on a winter day shooting outside . Interesting, but not a problem.

Accuracy:
Unknown. I was not shooting for accuracy. I was shooting at 1 sec intervals for 16 magazines with the expectation of ftf, fte ect.

Size/Ergonomics:
Best feel of any of my handguns. Size is very comparable to my Makarov, but lighter and with better ergonomics (for me).

Summary:
Based on my initial impressions (ridiculous take-down, gritty trigger, metal debris etc) I set my expectations very low. What I experienced was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Good report! Is the heat build up from it's recoil system?


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm a Walther fan but after we took it apart, handled it checked the gun for marks and debris, and shot the CCP we decided not to buy it. 
It has a manual safety but right after that it stops for me being fun. The PPS from Walther is the much better purchase, but has no manual safety that is the reason I carry a M&P 9 Shield instead. But for someone that like a Glock clone with no safety is the PPS the far better choice if it have to be a Walther.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Oppy said:


> About 10 days ago I ran across a Walther CCP and, I am embarrassed to say, based on the feel in my hand alone I purchased it. I am never this impulsive and discovered many not-so-stellar reviews and postings on-line later that day. Poor build quality (I did find metal debris and apparent tool markings on my barrel during initial take down), iffy trigger, ftf, fte were just a few of the issues. Some indicated trouble seemed to occur by 60 rounds; ossibly due to heat build up. Below is my review from last Friday:
> 
> I took my new CCP to the range today and put 128 rounds thru it. Shot Magtech 115 and Washougal 115 reloads.
> 
> ...


Hi Oppy

I take reviews and forum comments with a grain of salt

some are very knowledgeable others not-- I will not name names--but a few members here seem like gun experts--it is their words I apprecate

That said I had to LOL at a review of this gun by Truthboutguns(a forum)--the writer said something about take down of the pistol-- and I agree--you need 3 hands-- someone @Walther is a sadist

otherwise I love this pistol--it will be carry piece once I get used to how it shoots--no recoil to speak of ; no issues with accuracy-- kind of like a H+K per the trigger though--I have H+k P 30 s and the lem trigger take some getting used to--then WHAM--POP-- amazing accuracy

I find H+K and Walther produce similar kinds of guns as far as accuracy and how they handle. Walther did great with this gun EXCEPT the takedown issue( like a 1911 or a cz the takedown will be the challenge I must meet-- accept)

hope you enjoy yours


----------



## Spinnaker (Jun 1, 2014)

I followed Walters take down procedure as demonstrated in Las Vegas and so far have had no problems.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Spinnaker said:


> I followed Walters take down procedure as demonstrated in Las Vegas and so far have had no problems.


thanks Spinnaker-- I found the youtube video-- it makes the takedown easier-- now I only need 2.5 hands-- lol

getting better at this takedown now--and we bought another one--my wife took the original so I had to get one for myself--


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

more info about my CCP experience in thread "wonder why"(walther forum)

this CCP will be our summer carry once we get a few small issues resolved. I believe(as I stated in the above post) that my issue s are magazine related

happy fathers day


safe shooting to all


----------



## buckmark65 (Feb 21, 2015)

Happy Independence Day to all - CCP initial firing resulted w/ no hurdles - nice handling / balanced


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

berettatoter said:


> Good report! Is the heat build up from it's recoil system?


Yes. It uses a ported barrel to funnel the gas into a piston chamber to delay the slide movement until the round is expelled. After that, it'll slide back and eject the round.

Since the barrel is ported, I'd advise not using any ammo that should not be used in ported barrels. I know Blazer Brass says not for use in ported barrels.


----------

